
I Am Craig Wright, Inventor of Craig Wright - kushti
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/03/bitcoin_craig_wright/?mt=1462265605503
======
netinstructions
I thought this was real, then he went through the "verification" and I got a
good chuckle out of that.

